# [EVDL] ThunderSky LFP Batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They certainly do/did.. but we are starting to hear from people that
are having better luck with the LFPs. Maybe because the manufacturing
process is simpler they are having better Q/A now.


> Just remember that ThunderSky has business practices that make a Used
> Car Salesman look like a saint.
>
> --
> John G. Lussmyer mailto:[email protected]
> Dragons soar and Tigers prowl while I dream.... http://www.CasaDelGato.com
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

